# Wanting good chicken smoker recipe



## cmwr (Oct 4, 2012)

I am planning on using my UDS for the first time this weekend. I got me 2 of those chicken/beer can holders from wal mart. I figured I would start with something simple like a chicken for my first time since I am still learning the temp control ect. I was wanting to try a new KC style dry rub recipe I have yet to use that claims to be awesome for all types of meats.

My problem is the rubs always make the skin so yummy and the meat is just well......meat. Juicy or not it is just tastless meat. How can I smoke a chicken so the flavor penetrates beyond the skin? I want every bite past the skin to make my taste buds explode!!

I got 2 stainless injector needles and have used them before too. Brine? Rub? Injection? Anyone give me some great ideas?


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 4, 2012)

brine them then I will inject butter/garlic mix into them .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 4, 2012)

Definitely Brine. You can also mix some of your rub with soft Butter and rub it under the skin directly on the meat. Placing fresh Herbs under the skin works well too. I am a big fan of Fresh Thyme, Sage, Marjoram and Parsley. Can be Whole or minced and mixed with the Butter/Rub...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 4, 2012)

They've got you covered. I also saw on an episode of Triple D, a guy mixed his rub with soft butter, scooped it between his index and middle finger, then put that under the skin.


----------



## cmwr (Oct 4, 2012)

What is the correct procedure for brining and how about a brine mixture? And just what does brining accomplish? I mean what does brining do that injecting it with an injectable marinade doesn't do? Why do both I guess is what I mean? Trying to learn about all this stuff.

Sorry bout all the questions. Most my experience is with just racks of ribs.


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 4, 2012)

Here some good reading that explains it very well:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/brining-poultry

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/how-to-smoke-chicken-competition-style


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 4, 2012)

Also, Pops Brine is very good and simple, you won't need the Cure#1 for chicken though, and you can add any spices you want:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine


----------



## cmwr (Oct 4, 2012)

Couple of questions. What if we are gonna be out of town till sunday early afternoon and I want to then throw the birds on the smoker for sunday supper. Is it gonna hurt to brine the birds from friday evening till we get home or will over brining ruin them? And what is considered a non reactive pot? i figured i would brine 2 whole birds in stock pots in our fridge. I simply will not be home all weekend and cannot brine sunday cause there will not be enough time.


----------



## cmwr (Oct 4, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> Also, Pops Brine is very good and simple, you won't need the Cure#1 for chicken though, and you can add any spices you want:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine


What is the cure #1 for?

I am getting overwhelmed......I understand to brine. Pops thread states whole chickens can be brined for 2-3 days but the other thread says no longer than 10 hours or the meat will be mushy. That seems to be conflicting viewpoints and I do not know which one to follow. I like Pops cause as stated we will be out of town all weekend.


----------



## cmwr (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh and one more thing, should I have a can of liquid in the cavity to keep all the juices from running out on my new bird holders?


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 4, 2012)

I wouldn't brine a chicken longer then 8-10 hours. The meat will soften and to me become mush. I have brined chickens but I normally don't and they turn out really juicy to. I mean stick in the probe from my instant read thermo meter and juice shoots out when I remove it. So brine one and don't brine the other and see which one you like. Or use your little holder up thingie and a beer can in the other bird. Try a bunch of different ways to see which one you like the best. After all I did.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 5, 2012)

There are a lot of various opinions on Brine time. A strong Brine 1Cup Salt per gallon water is common and what is usually used in brines recommending no more than several hours, or the meat gets mushy. I use 1/2C Kosher Salt per 1 to 1.5 Gallon of water. I usually just soak over night but have on many occasions gone up to 4 days, for one reason or another, with no noticeable effects on the texture of the meat. I recently went 4 days on Chicken Thighs and they were Awesome. If I brine I don't inject and do not add salt to my rub. You can Brine and Inject if you wish to infuse 2 different flavor profiles. Adding a Beer can of whatever liquid in the holder contributes moisture to the cook and in turn helps keep the bird moist...But...It is not necessary especially if you Brine. Pops Brine is a Curing Brine and imparts a Hammy flavor to the finished Bird. Pops typically goes with 1/3C Kosher salt and he soaks a couple of days to give the Cure #1 (Nitrite) time to fully penetrate the meat. Below is the Recipes for my Families Favorite Brine and Rub...JJ 

Families Favorite Brine

1/2C Kosher Salt

2T Paprika

2T Gran. Garlic

2T Gran. Onion

2T Dry Thyme

2T Black Pepper

1C Vinegar (Any)

1-11/2Gal Cold Water to cover Chix

1/2C Brown Sugar, Optional

1T Red Pepper Flake Optional

Mix well and Soak the Bird over night or up to 24 Hours.

Remove the Chix, rinse if desired and pat dry with paper towels.

Place in an open container in the refrigerator overnight or up to 24 hours for the Skin to dry.

This will give a crispier skin when Smokng or Roasting...

Bubba Chix Rub

1/2C Raw Sugar

2T Paprika (I use Smoked if I'm just Grilling)

1T Cayenne

1T Gran. Garlic

1T Gran. Onion

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Wht Pepper

1tsp Allspice

1tsp Bell's Poultry Seasoning (optional)

Mix well and rub on Oil or Butter coated Chicken.

Reduce Cayenne to 1teaspoon if less heat is desired.

Good Luck!


----------



## cmwr (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I have thought about it all night and decided due to my schedule this weekend that I am gonna do an injection with rub on the outside and a beer can inside each bird. I am gonna experiment with 2 different injections and rubs. I got 2 nice stainless steel injectors and it has been a while since I have used them. Time to wake them from their sleep!!


----------



## britt (Mar 30, 2017)

My favourite chicken recipe orange ginger, its a Hawaiian recipe and it is bloooody delicious! We smoke it using our weber smokey mountain 18.5. It takes around 2 hours at 250 degrees, we put the ingredients we use below but if want the full recipe see it here

chicken drumsticks
2 tablespoons grated ginger
1 cup orange juice (with pulp)
1/4 cup honey
2 tablespoons minced garlic
2 tablespoons hoisin sauce
2 tablespoons sweet chili sauce
1 teaspoon Sriracha
1/2 teaspoon sesame oil


----------

